# Plant ID - Bees like it.



## Tony G. (Sep 1, 2010)

Ski,

It's Mahonia, one of the first things to bloom in my area.

TG


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Tony,
Thank you very much for the plant ID, now I can look it up figure out where to plant it.
Thanks again,
Ski


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Full sun, windproof, needs little water. Native in my back yard.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Odfrank,

I was going to put it in afternoon shade, but I do have a better place in full sun.
Thanks


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

http://www.floridata.com/ref/m/maho_bea.cfm

I've got mine planted in the shade. Looks like I need to move it to get morning sun. Link gives good info on cultivation specific to zones. I'm in zone 7; sounds like it is similar in sun req. to hydrangea.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Seymore, thanks for the link, it is better then the ones I was looking through. 

I am in zone 7 here in North Carolina as well. Sounds like it tollerates full sun in zone 7.


----------



## Gyozu (Jan 9, 2012)

You might want to read up a bit more on mahonia before plantin it in the landscape.
Here is a link to a bit more info on the plant. 
http://davesgarden.com/guides/articles/view/2097/


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Gyozu,
Thanks for the link I liked the discussion threads at the bottom. I still think I will go ahead and plant it, especially since the birds like it.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I saw it in a field behind my house and assumed it was a native. That is the only time I have seen it self sowed in my area.

Wrong - see next post.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Oh, we do have a native mahonia.

http://www.laspilitas.com/nature-of-california/plants/mahonia-pinnata


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow, it looks exactly like what we call oregon grape.

And then a quick google search verifys it. We have it everywhere here. Not sure if it smells like lemon, never really smelled it.


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

Berberis mahonia aka Oregon grape.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

It is a native,
"Oregon grape-holly", or "Oregon holly-grape" as a vernacular name for any species of Mahonia. (Not a grape)

The fruit is edible and the roots contain a yellow dye.


----------

